# Funny DWA question



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Got some funny questions been thinking about lol 
Are these on DWA:
A penguin (i swear they are not) 
A zebra
A tapir

What it like to get hold of these, i swear i seen a thread from TSKA the other day saing how much to import two penguins and camels.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi KJ, 

For a full review of the revised copy of the licence go here;

http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2007/071001c.htm

Tapirs and Zebras are still on licence.

Penguins are not.

R


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

you should see the exports list's we get from africa and south america... absolutely crazy...

the one from south america even said give us a month's notice and we can get you what ever you want!! the go out and catch what you ask for basically.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so why is a zebra on there are they much more dangerous than a horse?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

SiUK said:


> so why is a zebra on there are they much more dangerous than a horse?


That is why i was asking if they are on there, as im not really sure, anyone know ???


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, zebra are on the dwa.

from being a "horsey" person since i was 6, yes, my knowledge is that zebra are, in the main, a lot more unpredictable and dangerous, than the average horse.

there are, as always, exceptions.. there are evil horses and nice zebra, but in the main its the other way round.

and yes, tska handle anything from white tigers and camels (both of which we have handled sales for in the last 18 months incidently) down to harvest mice

N


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

SiUK said:


> so why is a zebra on there are they much more dangerous than a horse?


I think it's because zebras have a much more powerful kick and bite for their size than a domestic horse. They would also probably kick or bite more readily.


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

hi do exotic birds still have to be close ringed


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

TBH, l am not up to speed on the avian side of things.

And there are bound to be those that can probably answer this in a far superior manner to me.

I do know that there are different regulations governing 'close rung' in Europe to the UK.

Annex A covered birds l believe are all to be close rung and l believe show birds too.

The likes of Flamingo bred in the UK, do not require it, and l only know this as l occasionally sell this species.

I will try and find out more information from one of my clients for you.

R


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks: victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

zebras are ALOT more powerful than horses thats why they are on DWA my friend was once kicked in the back by a zebra and she was n hospital for weeks, because how much damage it had done to the muscle they said a few inches nearer the spine and it would have paralysed her! 
its also the way a zebra would fend off predators in the wild so has to have a very strong kick, although im sure there are friendly zebras out there :lol2:
i would love to have penguins although they would stink out the garden lol
stu


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

as already said, zebras are more dangerous than domestic horses, however horses are plenty dangorous too. they have killed and injured countless people but can you imagen the trouble it would cause if they were added to the DWA? some species are exluded, not because they are less dangerous than others, but it would cause too many problems to include them. for example, all otters are on there, exept europeans, all badgers, exept europeans, all seals, exept greys and commons (our only native species) these are no less dangerous than the other species, all can give very nasty bites when they want too, and are all generaly very aggresive, but it would just cause too many problems for wildlife rehabers if they were included.


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

Zebras are certainly less predictable than horses and far more flighty. Having said that, if handled a lot from a young age they do become pretty trustworthy. As with many species there is a degree of difference between individuals. As individuals they seem to be either biters or kickers but seldom both.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I can see why some animals are on the DWA but Why was a sloth on there...Do they suddenly wake up and attack ?
MIKE


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

IIRC sloths were taken off last year, along with one of the lemurs and a lower primate (perhaps squirrel monkeys?), but check with DEFRA.

Sloths were on because they are notoriously grumpy and have big claws.

I was never a supporter of the DWAL scheme, but this shake up is nuts. It's already too easy to get many exotics - and they are making it even easier.

When you compare the really quite small cost of the licence (always less than £1000) to the costs of keeping some of the animals fairly it really isn't a significant cost. Probably not a popular view on a forum like this through.


If you want to see sloths - go to the Clore Duffield enclosure at London zoo - you'll see a pair in the flesh, with no glass, in a perfect habitat with other animals.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

BarryScott said:


> If you want to see sloths - go to the Clore Duffield enclosure at London zoo - you'll see a pair in the flesh, with no glass, in a perfect habitat with other animals.


omg really! i love sloths soooo much!!!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Where does DWA stand in regards to owning wolves?

Also, I have a friend (if he reads this he'll know I mean him) who keeps saying "imagine walking your pet wolf down here". I'm presuiming that
a) wolves are on DWA
and
b) you can not just put a collar on one and walk if down the high street.

Also, I've been given a little information on "wolf-dogs". Not hybrids, but wolves who were born in captivity and available to the public (american info). In as much as they can be treated as normal dogs. What's the situation regarding this?

Basicly, what's all the info people have in regards to housing a wolf?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

any wolfs or hybrids as well I believe are DWA and no you wouldnt be allowed to put a collar on them and walk them in the street.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

SiUK said:


> any wolfs or hybrids as well I believe are DWA and no you wouldnt be allowed to put a collar on them and walk them in the street.


Thank you, I'm going to shove this under his nose and tell him to stop talking bollocks. lol.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd still be love a serval kitten  I looked into them loads a while back. maybe one day I'll look into it more


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

All of canidae are on, except for Alopex, Cerdocyon, Pseudoloplex, Otocyon, Nyctereutes and Vulpes and Familiaris, except dingo.

Which basically means, if you have a dog shaped thing, which isn't a domestic dog, a fox or a racoon dog then it's licensed. Foxes I imagine are covered by our UK wildlife laws, but may be on the pest list. I don't know that much about wild harvesting UK stock, but I'm sure others on here do.

The fact that Nyctereutes is excluded pisses me off. :2wallbang:


edit - wolves are incredibly skittish. Legal or not, you won't be able to collar one and walk it. Half wolves will behave more like a dog but can be unpredictable (moreso than a dog). The "wolves" you see in the movies are either half wolves (if running around) or dogs which look like wolves if interacting with people.


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

The company I work for has four wolves. They can be walked on a collar and chain though it takes a bit of strength to hold them.

They are pure wolves (i.e. they have no domestic dog blood in them) but of undetermined subspecies. They recently appeared in the film 'Stardust'. They had to be trained to attack.


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

Paradoxurus said:


> The company I work for has four wolves. They can be walked on a collar and chain though it takes a bit of strength to hold them.
> 
> They are pure wolves (i.e. they have no domestic dog blood in them) but of undetermined subspecies. They recently appeared in the film 'Stardust'. They had to be trained to attack.


That's amazing. I've never known one anything but very skittish, constantly pacing then mixing cowering with snapping. I've PM'ed you about your work,...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

If handled from young, hand reared or comes from "domestic" parentage, there are very few mammals that will not become tame and workable. 

Some are mischivious, and others are shy by nature, but i dont think there is any mammal that cannot be tamed with alot of hard work and effort.


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

That's not my experience Dan.

Paradoxurus - I've just re-read your post. Are you from Manchester area by any chance?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

im not saying every animal can become tame, but there are expamples of tame mammals in nearly every catagory. London Zoo used to offer zebra rides, for example, and the movie industry has real wolves, bears, tigers, lions etc etc


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

BarryScott.
No, I haven't lived in or near Manchester for four years.

darkdan99.
Ever come accross a tame wildebeeste (of either species)? Now there's an animal that can't be tamed.

Besides, what does 'tame' mean? That it won't bite or attack you? Surely that's down to training and a trained animal is usually something very different to most people's perception of a 'tame' one.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

not personally, but i recon it could be done, in the same way as cattle or horses...

I may be wrong but i did say there are probably some exeptions.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

although wolves are probably not aloud to be walked legaly in public i have known someone to walk one through some woods near me on a lead and chain. i have also been to a lecture about wolves and have been lucky enough to handle one that was also on a lead and chain, so they probably can become "tame". 
we have wolves at work and these were hand reared and so certain keepers can go in there, i say certain keepers because they will always try and dominate you but you have to hold them to the ground to show you are dominant above them and so now only keepers that are able to dominate them are aloud in :thumb:
stu


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> we have wolves at work and these were hand reared and so certain keepers can go in there, i say certain keepers because they will always try and dominate you but you have to hold them to the ground to show you are dominant above them and so now only keepers that are able to dominate them are aloud in :thumb:
> stu




wow that's a new sport.... wolf wrestling.. let's get hulk hogen in!
lol 
JOKES


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

SiUK said:


> so why is a zebra on there are they much more dangerous than a horse?


I know it's a few pages back but thought i'd respond, sebras are naturally moer agressive and lest trustworthy of people so arent as suitable for captivity, but abvioulsy a kick frmo a suffolk punch could do more damage to you.

until the DWA list was revised, there were literally loads of animals on there, which were not very dangerous as the title implies, for instance coati mundi's and sloths. 
Lots have now been taken off, but naturally, they may forget a few like zebras:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Rory, out of curiosity, and as they aren't on the DWAL, how much would a Komodo dragon cost???


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Rory, out of curiosity, and as they aren't on the DWAL, how much would a Komodo dragon cost???


i think you have to have a special zoo license to own a komodo, not sure though, and i read something that they must be a gift from the main man of the komodo island(correct me if im wrong plz): victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

FFS...... don't get me wrong, I have no plans to own one, just wondering what one would cost.....
Although it would sort out the problem of the neighbours' cats p:censor:g and s:censor:g in our garden ...................................and the neighbours' kids coming to get their ball back!!!

So, anyway.... how much?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Young Zebra for sale (US)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Only read the first page.

And people were saying there are "evil" horse and "nice" zebra, but usually the other way round, something like this of Nerys, and i know Nerys is far more knowledgable than myself.

But if you watch Animal Channel 525 and 525 on Sky EVERYDAY, you would have seen some programmes on Zebra, cannot remember the programe exactly but it may of been "Growing up...zebra".

In the programme it was about a private safari park, and it was based on the zebra part, they had 2 young zebra free roam the gardens next to the bigger zebra pen with sub adults. The young zebra would happily walk up to you and they get attached to people. Also you could walk in the sub adults zebra pen, so from programmes i have seen i would not say zebra are evil or whatever. 

I think small ponys are much more "evil" :lol2:.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

-matty-b- said:


> i think you have to have a special zoo license to own a komodo, not sure though, and i read something that they must be a gift from the main man of the komodo island(correct me if im wrong plz): victory:


Something like that matty. These are deffo not facts but something i think i remeber reading...Komodos go for like £1000 ish but it is getting them that is the problem. Its has to be a gift from the King/Prince whatever of indonesia, or komodo islands, can't rememeber.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would have thought zebras would be on dwa because they are much rarer than a horse. It's not like you want to open your local paper and find a few zebras for sale.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tom1400 said:


> I would have thought zebras would be on dwa because they are much rarer than a horse. It's not like you want to open your local paper and find a few zebras for sale.


its deffinatly how dangerous they are after all sloths have been taken of dwa and how many sloths do you see for sale lol saying that id love a sloth (shame about their bite:crazy

stu


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

Scarcity has nothing to do with the DWA scheduling of species. Practicality of policing does have an influence, though, which is why European Otters, Common and Grey Seals and European Badgers (to list just a few examples) are not included. Oriental Sort-clawed Otters, Baikal Seals and American Badgers are all examples of allopatric, but potentially less 'dangerous', species which require a license.

Zebras have been advertised quite recently in 'Cage and Aviary Birds'. Not a 'local' newspaper but a newspaper nonetheless.

Few DWA mammals are advertised simply because there is no demand for them.


----------

